# how would you tackle this nightmare of a window return



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

Nightmare of an ICF basement window return thats been all hacked up. I got 3 of these to do. 

Im thinking im going to build 3/4" plywood boxes and put them into the return flange on the window and then shim them level and sprayfoam around the boxes to hold them ridgin and possibly a tapcon or 4 into the window buck if needed.

I will run my steel channel bulkhead down from around the beam area also it match the height of the top of the 3/4" box 

anyone else see an easier way to do this?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure that will work, best to go wood on basement window anyhow (condensation)

If you want to cheap out, just go drywall and 1x2 steel ("L" track/half track)


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Not sure ,, but it looks as if the frame on the bottom of the window is doglegged on both sides. Might be best to write down all the measurements and make all your cuts at one time for all 3 windows. I like using the cardboard strips for shim material. there cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

tjetson said:


> Nightmare of an ICF basement window return thats been all hacked up. I got 3 of these to do.
> 
> Im thinking im going to build 3/4" plywood boxes and put them into the return flange on the window and then shim them level and sprayfoam around the boxes to hold them ridgin and possibly a tapcon or 4 into the window buck if needed.
> 
> ...


its bowed warped twisted and also the window is about 1/2" out of paralel with the inside ICF wall

i guess 3/4" plywood boxes and 1/4" drywall or hardi backer on top is my plan of attack for friday


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow.


----------

